# GluLam Failure



## mark handler (Jul 16, 2019)

My latest RED TAG
Lucky Lady Casino in Gardena Monday morning after its roof partially collapsed, injuring nearly a dozen people.
https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/07/15/casino-roof-collapses-in-gardena/


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2019)

Dead load calculation mistake??


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Mark, RTU's too close or load not accounted for?


----------



## JPohling (Jul 16, 2019)

looks like Lucky Everyone casino.............


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2019)

1960's GLB, cords delaminated. 


Pcinspector1 said:


> Mark, RTU's too close or load not accounted for?


No, GLB delamination.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 17, 2019)

Any photos of the delam? Roofing was redone in the area, how long had it leaked and if so then why wasn't it observed earlier?
This will be a good "lessons learned case".


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Any photos of the delam? Roofing was redone in the area, how long had it leaked and if so then why wasn't it observed earlier?
> This will be a good "lessons learned case".


Going out there again today
Did not leak, no sign of water damage


----------



## jar546 (Jul 17, 2019)

My first thought was time had done a job on the glue and it became brittle.  Is there not a shelf life on glue as it dries out?


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Is there not a shelf life on glue as it dries out?



Gosh I hope not.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 18, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Is there not a shelf life on glue as it dries out?



There will be a shelf life for glue in the bottle, but once it is incorporated into the assembly it should be forever.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 18, 2019)

Were they domestic or imported Glue-lams?


----------

